# check out my new set



## xflash (Dec 6, 2006)

when i looked at those wii instruction manual pictures i got an idea og a new sig i could make namly wii wars

sig






ava





so what do ya guys think? should i use these instead of my old set? oh by the way i'll give it a christmas makeover later

edited: when i look at it now it kinda sucks


----------



## mthrnite (Dec 6, 2006)

I'd miss Scrat & the iPod.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I really like that ava!)
I think the sig is cool though.. I know you're going for the set, but again...
...hey, maybe Scrat could be desperately clutching a Wii?
(if that sounds dirty it's Nintendo's fault btw..)
edit:
Like this... (sorry to take the liberty without asking.)


----------



## xflash (Dec 6, 2006)

meh i don't really mind cause thats a nice avy thanks dude i think i'll use it

edited: wait a sec the size gets messed up when i use it on gbatemp meh i guess i gotta fix that lol

edited2: there that should do it


----------



## mthrnite (Dec 6, 2006)

Hey groovy.. me and my boys are biiig Scrat fans..
Teh Funnay!


----------



## xflash (Dec 6, 2006)

lol anyway i gave it a christmas makeover


----------



## Psyfira (Dec 7, 2006)

The avatar and the army on the right of the sig are pretty cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The sig would look awesome with a solid white background (like the avatar); the textured one looks out-of-place alongside the clean, solid colour of the little Wii army.

But the car makes no sense. It's very nicely drawn, but why are the Wii army shooting a car? Why is it drawn at a 3/4 angle instead of facing the army? And above all, why is it red?! (the rest of the sig has a green-grey-white colour scheme)

In closing; it's a pretty cool set. Just... do something about the car


----------



## Kyoji (Dec 7, 2006)

I'd reccomend using an orignal drawing instead of, you know, ripping someone elses work, but hey. Who cares about honor and respect these days, right?


----------



## Psyfira (Dec 7, 2006)

Didn't realise he hadn't drawn it. 

Kyoji: Linky?

Then again most sigs are made by nicking pictures from other places, be it official game artwork or whatever. Don't get me started on that double-standards thing where online artists think their work deserves more "no re-use" protection than commercial artwork. IMO it should all be treated the same, and people should only use stuff they've made themselves. But it'll never work; it would leave the half of the population who can't draw for shit with no graphics at all on the internet except clipart and photos of their cat. "Only use what you've made" is the right approach, but unfortunately it's infeasible and is never going to happen.

...oops I got started. Someone wave something shiny and distracting in my general direction, quick!


----------



## Kyoji (Dec 7, 2006)

If you can't draw, go ahead and use someone elses stuff. Just ask permission first, and give them credit for it. VERY simple. 

http://www.kotaku.com/gaming/wii/the-lost-...ages-219513.php


----------



## mthrnite (Dec 7, 2006)

QUOTE(Psyfira @ Dec 7 2006 said:


> IMO it should all be treated the same, and people should only use stuff they've made themselves. But it'll never work; it would leave the half of the population who can't draw for shit with no graphics at all on the internet except clipart and photos of their cat.


Hi there!
I'm Gary Kantdrawfershit..
.. and this is my little friend Tiger!




(I'm actually trying to learn, but my progress ain't so hot, and results are a little embarrassing...)
Example: (self-portrait)




So I mainly steal others' work, until I can create what I see in my mind (god help us all when that happens!)


----------



## mr_blonde_88 (Dec 7, 2006)

i made Mr Blonde christmassy cus he felt left out with every1 getting festive, and i didnt want him to remove any1s ears 





sorry for my poor photoshop skils


----------



## mthrnite (Dec 7, 2006)

Actually that's not half bad Mr. Blonde...
..OH GOD MY EAR!!!


----------

